# Best Wood Fired Smoker for Under $750?



## robertwhite

I might be totally off base, but is there a quality built wood smoker (horizontal, side fire box) for under $750 and if so, what would it be?

Right now I have the CG w/fire box and I have basically "outgrown" it. Don't smoke a ton of food at one time so the size is fine, but the thin steel, gaps, holes, lack of ability to control heat, etc. have reached the point of not being fun anymore, even with some mods.

I use a mixture of a little charcoal to start it up, and then oak, apple, hickory woods if that matters at all.

If there is nothing in that price range, are there plans available to build my own? I do have welders and plasma cutters, so that wouldn't be an issue.

Thoughts?


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Robertwhite , hello. Welcomt to the Family. Please go to your Profile and enter your location. Helps with advise...

Now, around here I see only the Horizon at BassPro Shops. I think they are around $700 , but not sure. They are good built Smokers and worth the $$$$.

Here's a little reading if you need...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## roller

I can`t think of one but I am sure someone else will jump in soon..


----------



## jirodriguez

I moved from a CG Pro to a 22.5" WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain) and have never once regreted it. I can fit a ton of food on it if I need to, it has a small footprint, is super easy to use and maintain temps on, and it only cost $399. I have done parties for up to 30 people on it (split the cooking over 2 days - to mainain sanity 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)


----------



## robertwhite

Thanks, but not really interested in the WSM as it is a vertical and I definitely want a horizontal with  offset or sidebox.


----------



## jirodriguez

Well if you bump up your price to $850 you can get a Yoder or go up to around $1100 and get a Lang.


----------



## daveomak

robertwhite said:


> I might be totally off base, but is there a quality built wood smoker (horizontal, side fire box) for under $750 and if so, what would it be?
> 
> Right now I have the CG w/fire box and I have basically "outgrown" it. Don't smoke a ton of food at one time so the size is fine, but the thin steel, gaps, holes, lack of ability to control heat, etc. have reached the point of not being fun anymore, even with some mods.
> 
> I use a mixture of a little charcoal to start it up, and then oak, apple, hickory woods if that matters at all.
> 
> If there is nothing in that price range, are there plans available to build my own? I do have welders and plasma cutters, so that wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Thoughts?


Build you smoker....  there are lots of builds on here to look at.....     Dave


----------



## buttburner

I have an OK Joe from Lowes and I think its great for the price.

But if I had the tools and the time I would build one.


----------



## lphamilton1

You should click on my account name and look at photos of my smoker and there will be a forum i started about mine.    Its and old country bbq pits wrangler smoker thats sold by academy sports      I paid 499 for it but u can also have it shipped for about 80bucks if nowhere around you.    A guy i told about it on here actually just bought one online.  I purchased mine without any review for that model online anywhere and first thing i did was make an account here to do a review myself and help people out on a budget as well.    I went more indepth about it then most reviews ive ever seen lol.      Its a offset wood burner or charcoal mix if you prefer.   Its 24in diameter by about 30 something inches long.    I have alot of photos and long reciew about it and tuning playes and demensions i used and all.     Its made from all 3/16th steel so it holds heat like a champ and for 499 u cant beat it.    Otherwise ur looking at almost 1000 for 1/4 in pit.     Also it has a baffle already welded in and a 6in stack coming out side and turning up at a 90degree angle from grate level    I looked at the ok joes at lowes and not to hate on ok joes kinda guys but id be willing to bet the oc wrangler would make you think twice before purchasing an ok joe smoker.    Just food for thought for you man.   Im extremely active on here when it comes to questions about the oc wrangler pit since nobody else has forums for it.   So if intrested take a look at it and hollar at me if you need more details other then what ive wrote in the thread for it.    Take it easy and good luck


----------



## tbjoebbq ss

If there is no urgency on when you get it, don't forget to check Craigslist.  I got my horizon there for a steep discount off new.  If I had the equipment and skills I would build my own though.


----------



## demosthenes9

Don't know anything about it, but the 2nd thread in this forum has a review/discussion of an Old Country BBQ Wrangler that's under your price point.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142246/old-country-bbq-pits-wrangler-smoker-review


----------



## cwalk

I have à old country pecos for 400$ from academy. Cooks like à dream


----------



## studioq

i to have the 399 version of old country pit from academy        been smoking on it for over three years   after growing weary of chargriller pro     thicker steel translates to more weight     it took  four employees  to load on my truck    three of us got it off with aid of ramps     been on driveway since     do not know the model name  but have been pleased      it is like a disease                  i now want a bigger pit      still back yard    not looking to compete      i do not need a larger pit     it falls into the want category       looking to add tuning plates  and some insulation around  smoke chamber door    should last me another   seven years           some one tell me what the model is called           thanks    studio q


----------



## cwalk

The 399 one is the old country pecos smoker. Great unit for the price


----------

